# how many se-r are made for every regular altima?



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

how many? js wanna kno how rare these cars are.


----------



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

no one knows eh?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

theyre not rare, theyre just not bought...and theyre new


----------



## Arizona SE-R (Feb 23, 2005)

the salesman told me that 3500 were made. he also said they will be in demand. he said he was'nt sure if they are going to make a altima se-r next year.


----------

